# Iberia Airlines



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It seems Iberia are no longer flying direct to Spain... Cairo.. London.. Madrid 

Another customer lost as the quickest I can now do my trip to Alicante is 13 hours.. 

Has anyone taken the train from Madrid or Barcelona to the Costas? 


Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It seems Iberia are no longer flying direct to Spain... Cairo.. London.. Madrid
> 
> Another customer lost as the quickest I can now do my trip to Alicante is 13 hours..
> 
> ...


Your last trip took 17hrs so with good connections will work out about the same.


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

*Ave*

Have taken the fast train from Madrid to Malaga - was on time, comfortable and no real hassle - apart from the ? of whether the Egypt Air late arrival into Madrid would give us enough time to reach Atocha station.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It seems Iberia are no longer flying direct to Spain... Cairo.. London.. Madrid
> 
> Another customer lost as the quickest I can now do my trip to Alicante is 13 hours..
> 
> ...


Hi Maiden,

I flew back last night via Madrid, plane was half empty  I think this is the last week Iberia will serve this route.

In future I plan to travel via Paris with Air France. Don't they fly to Alicante too?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Hi Maiden,
> 
> I flew back last night via Madrid, plane was half empty  I think this is the last week Iberia will serve this route.
> 
> In future I plan to travel via Paris with Air France. Don't they fly to Alicante too?





Hi

Welcome back and Happy New Year.

Yes they do just checked it now but would you believe they are telling me there are no flights in July! It may be down to that my preferred dates are more than 6 months away so will try again in a couple of days.. Pat has already booked her tickets.. 

Maiden


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It seems Iberia are no longer flying direct to Spain... Cairo.. London.. Madrid
> 
> Another customer lost as the quickest I can now do my trip to Alicante is 13 hours..
> 
> ...


Used to do it quite a lot, in the late 80's Iberia flew Jeddah-Barc-Madrid. I used to take a taxi to Sants station then the "Rapido" which used to take about five hours down to Alicante. God help anyone who took the slow train which reportedly stopped at almost every station on the way!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Used to do it quite a lot, in the late 80's Iberia flew Jeddah-Barc-Madrid. I used to take a taxi to Sants station then the "Rapido" which used to take about five hours down to Alicante. God help anyone who took the slow train which reportedly stopped at almost every station on the way!




I like train journeys.. watching the passing countryside is very relaxing for me..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

the new fast railway track runs just outside my town...but I am not sure if the whole line is open


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome back and Happy New Year.
> 
> ...


lol we only just came back and are already planning the next trip out  I just tried AF Cairo-Paris-Bilbao, it is available in July. How tempting


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> lol we only just came back and are already planning the next trip out  I just tried AF Cairo-Paris-Bilbao, it is available in July. How tempting



ohh yet it wasnt showing for Alicante, ohhh please god dont tell me they have taken Alicante off the route


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ohh yet it wasnt showing for Alicante, ohhh please god dont tell me they have taken Alicante off the route


it's not showing on their Europe network

Network maps, flight destinations - Air France airline


----------

